# Race at PWB raceway Sunday April 7th Lowell IN.



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

No work this weekend so let's break out the tjets for some racing! Doors open at 10:00 and race at 11:00. Skinny cars, slip on fat tire and racers choice for the rest of the day. Run several races in each class or throw hot rod/Indy in the mix, I have all day open so race till you drop!! $6 gets you pop, food and some fun racing. 

Spread the word and PM me for address if needed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Are we racing or playing. It's all good, I'll be there. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool I will be there and I might even get my buddy to tag along


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Racing!!!! If anyone has numbers for Sam, Jon, Tom or any others that don't use hobby talk call them. So far we have
Pat
Rick
Joe
Nate
Al
Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

No Honda ?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Jake looks OK


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

He is retired I hear. Bring your buddy and a extra controller if you have. I don't have any 90ohm loaners yet.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Cool I will be there and I might even get my buddy to tag along


You picking up darrell,


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I offered but he said you were picking him up.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't worry about Darrell he will be camped out at Mike's tonight if Mike will let him. :wave:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to see how tomorrow plays out for me. I would like to race , but my wife might have other plans.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> I offered but he said you were picking him up.


LOL, oh yes, I forgot, Bon Jour :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

BonJour DuhRelle


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Have fun, cant make it, heading to Naperville. Peace out :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Have fun, cant make it, heading to Naperville. Peace out :dude:


Dang.... there goes my ride. LOL


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Dang.... there goes my ride. LOL


I was to pick up Durelle, thought Rick was getting you there? LOL, better start walking. :dude: actually nice enough to break out the classic car to drive?


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

OK . I'll be there. See you in about 2 hours !


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

PM sent Thanks Tim


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Good friends, good racers, good track = good times. Thanks for having me, I really like this track. Everybody was fast today. Oh yeah I got to see a bad ass 10 second street car. Way cool, could put it next to my camaro and you would be hard pressed to guess which one is a ten second warrior, well at least till you fired it up. Thanks Mike.

Verb


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

good day of racin ty mike 4 a good time ty.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks to those that came out on a short notice! Was a perfect day for Racing. Had some great side by side racing and some 3 wide racing for a few laps! Glad you guys liked the track and JVerb lit up like a kid in a candy store when I fired up the beast. Race results!!!

Skinny class
1) Dyno Al - 56
2) Mike. - 54
3) Pat. - 52
4) Rick.  - 51
5) Nate. - 50
6) Joe. - 49
7) Verb. - 49
8) Darrell. - 47
9) Sam. - 43

Fat. Tire rd1
1) Mike. - 68
2) Al. - 66
3) Pat. - 66
4) Rick. - 66
5) Verb. - 64
6) Joe. - 63
7) Nate. - 59
8) Darrell - 58
9) Sam. - 56


Indy Cars
1) Mike. - 59
2) Al. - 57
3 Rick. - 55
4) Joe. - 54
5) Pat. - 53
6) Darrell. - 51
7) Sam. - 45
8) Nate. - 33

Fat tire rd2
1) Mike. - 69
2) Al. - 68
3) Rick. - 67
4) Joe. - 65
5) Pat. - 63
6) Nate. - 59
7) Darrell - 58
8) Sam. - 55
9) Zach. - 50

Fat tire rd3
1) Mike. - 70
2) Al. - 68
3) Joe. - 63
4) Pat. - 62
5) Nate. - 58
6) Darrell. - 55
7) Sam. - 52
8) Zach. - 48



GREAT Runs by all! Thanks again guys


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for some good racing today. Us mid pack racers are still trying to keep up with you and Dyno Al. I just might have to vist the Al's Dyno shop.  Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Today was my turn to look at taillights......LOL Great fun!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al did set a new track record in the Skinny tire race. Mike upped the fat tire record. I don't think Al saw to many tail lights today. Unless you are talking about the rest of us that were on the brakes while you and Mike were going around us. LOL


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just enough to put the target back on Mike. Moohhahaaaa.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys find another Darrell, or did he end his retirement already??? :lol:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Same old one.....

The boy who cried "quit"


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's the same Darrell, he had a ruff day at the races. He was using the wrong controller for the class of cars we were running. He was using his 60 ohm instead of his 90 ohm. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup, wrong controller Darrell! See what happens when you retire


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics form my phone. Skinny tire and Fat tire.


----------

